# My TT 3.2 Story (new pics)



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello
The original color was Dolomite Grey , I chouse the color Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren because i think is unique , i hope u like it
Some pics


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

more pics


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Mate.... what a fantastic colour!!!

I love it, seriously nice.
Good work


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Omg that's wikid I love it


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Agree with ^^^^, beautiful color choice!

cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That is seriously nice. A colour I don't think anyone would think of normally so thumbs up for that!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant get over that colour.... its like black chrome... ish.

Just my taste but a de-badged 3 bar grille would look good and clear indicators....

Very nicely done


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks absolutely fantastic,... 8) 
EllioTT's TT.
P.S Picture number 17 going into my personal gallery.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I know don't think I've ever been so jealous can see alot of ppl wanting this, myself included!


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i love it! but i prefer the look of the audi badge on the front grill


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you very much , i'm sorry for my english , this "TDI" is just for fun is a magnet , nothing serious :lol:


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

well worth the wait , im not a lover of dark coloured cars, each to there own. but a big BUT thatz AWESOME! love it, good work!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep different like it good work


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice... 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome my boy! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very very 8) 
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for your comments , now i understand .....
" Q: How do I make a small fortune in racing?
A: Start with a large fortune."
)


----------



## Nelka (Apr 27, 2011)

That is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks very good indeed a few points that would send it off the scale..

1. Lower it a little more
2. Spacers will make it look and lot more aggresive
3. Indicators as mentioned
4. Get rid of the stickers under the bonnet (hood)

But one very nice colour that suits the car to a T, Well another 3.2 in a very distinctive colour


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

That's an amazing colour Predator, a big thumbs up!!!

Cheers!
Johnny B


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Tasty!!! Nuf said


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

robokn said:


> Looks very good indeed a few points that would send it off the scale..
> 
> 1. Lower it a little more
> 2. Spacers will make it look and lot more aggresive
> ...


well , if my country will have some new roads i will make it lower , i have spacers 25mm on back , 15 or 20mm in front will come soon , i put the stikers under the bonnet , because i like the clean look and is nice to know what mods u have on ur car , under the bonet seams to be the right place 
Thank u for ur comment


----------



## sploits (Feb 8, 2010)

I soooooo want this car 

Looking fantastic, TT's are already head turners but peoples heads will be doing 360's looking at your motor. Well done


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

sploits said:


> I soooooo want this car
> 
> Looking fantastic, TT's are already head turners but peoples heads will be doing 360's looking at your motor. Well done


 [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: , 360's for my engine , that's funny , thank u


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep!

Like that!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 on everyone elses comments......awesome colour....great choice.


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

The colour is actually beautiful. I love it. Good work predator


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice, top job mate, well done


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Low Quality pictures , when i mounted the XYZ suspension and Goodridge brake lines


----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

Extremely nice job, what brand of laquer did you use??

regards


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

srai said:


> Extremely nice job, what brand of laquer did you use??
> 
> regards


Thank you , I use Du Pont paint and laquer


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Superb motor and very pleasing on the eye. Thanks for sharing pics with the Forum!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Superb motor and very pleasing on the eye. Thanks for sharing pics with the Forum!


the pleasure is all mine , i learn alot from this forum


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a stunning colour; it almost doesn't look real!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

What I will say though it that I think your camera time setting needs adjusting unless its sunny all day where you live


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

cdavies360 said:


> What I will say though it that I think your camera time setting needs adjusting unless its sunny all day where you live


I didn't give to much atention to camera settings.


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Best colour ive seen......wow...!!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Predator said:


> cdavies360 said:
> 
> 
> > What I will say though it that I think your camera time setting needs adjusting unless its sunny all day where you live
> ...


Don't blame you with a paint job like that......just pointing out the pointless.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

cdavies360 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > cdavies360 said:
> ...


Thank you , that mean u have to much free time? :lol:


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Predator said:


> Thank you , that mean u have to much free time? :lol:


At work I do of course 

At least as an admin, its only me that tracks my browsing....probably best considering the content on the cheerleader page on facebook phwoaaaaaar


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

cdavies360 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you , that mean u have to much free time? :lol:
> ...


The best job with free time ) lucky guy [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Is the colour/pix photoshopped in any way? I just ask cause google pix of that colour don't look the same?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

BIG Thumbs Up from me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

That color looks awesome on TT too. Definately a nice choice on color. 

Mici


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work, I would love to respray my TT a non standard colour too  it looks fantastic.

Charlie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

holliett said:


> Is the colour/pix photoshopped in any way? I just ask cause google pix of that colour don't look the same?


I use photoshop to remove my number , the color look like that in the sun


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the car from where i inspire myself


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey
My TT have a new Longlife exhaust , i'm very happy with the new sound ... here are some pictures.


----------



## ashmo (Apr 23, 2012)

looks amazing get that baby slammed haha


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I do it all the time :twisted:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bit late to the party but   that colour is awesome really suits the TT mk1. Commendable, and for thinking outside the box with colour choice....an absolute smack in the face refreshing look. Oh and even "Hollie" was jealous [smiley=gorgeous.gif].

I salute you sir. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

love the colour and most of the car, but it needs a nice grill and spacers to finish it off 8)


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Loving the colour and those tips look huge! What size are they?


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bit late to the party but   that colour is awesome really suits the TT mk1. Commendable, and for thinking outside the box with colour choice....an absolute smack in the face refreshing look. Oh and even "Hollie" was jealous [smiley=gorgeous.gif].
> 
> I salute you sir. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Thank you very much [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

JS53MES said:


> love the colour and most of the car, but it needs a nice grill and spacers to finish it off 8)


Thank you , but the car have spacers 15mm front , 25mm back , and i already fit the OEM V6 grill , i will post some pictures today


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

CrAkHaBiTT said:


> Loving the colour and those tips look huge! What size are they?


Tips are 104 mm , soon i will post a video with the sound [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) nice subtle changes.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , somehow missed this one. Love the colour  Just not sure about the wheels TBH :? But as a package looks cool and understated in the grey with some nice details too.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bit late to the party but   that colour is awesome really suits the TT mk1. Commendable, and for thinking outside the box with colour choice....an absolute smack in the face refreshing look. Oh and even "Hollie" was jealous [smiley=gorgeous.gif].
> 
> I salute you sir. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Damien.


I am ÜBER jealous!

Looks absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TDI :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Epic colour choice! Car looks superb 8)


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the colour. Very different 
Not sure if you do this for a job, but you would be busy if you lived here 
Your attention to detail is excellent, together with the preparation and quality of the finish.
Well done matey.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

kazinak said:


> TDI :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You don't know how many Golf 4 1.9 TDI try to race me [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> 8) nice subtle changes.
> Steve


Thank you Steve .


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

jgp-tt said:


> Love the colour. Very different
> Not sure if you do this for a job, but you would be busy if you lived here
> Your attention to detail is excellent, together with the preparation and quality of the finish.
> Well done matey.


Thank you


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Ruffmeister said:


> Epic colour choice! Car looks superb 8)


Thank you


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

neilc said:


> Hmmmm , somehow missed this one. Love the colour  Just not sure about the wheels TBH :? But as a package looks cool and understated in the grey with some nice details too.


 Thank you , i wanna change the wheels with some ADV ... in a close future :roll:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

holliett said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit late to the party but   that colour is awesome really suits the TT mk1. Commendable, and for thinking outside the box with colour choice....an absolute smack in the face refreshing look. Oh and even "Hollie" was jealous [smiley=gorgeous.gif].
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Tomorrow i will do some changes to exhaust , the tail pipes are not perfectly aligned


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Superb colour and finish...very nice  
Peter


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> i love it! but i prefer the look of the audi badge on the front grill


Love the car mate - love those wheels on the Mk1 and, as above and 9 months later, think the grill is the only thing I'd change. I love the TDi badge as well.


----------



## olibb (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great colour! :mrgreen: Any future plans?


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Just seen this! Awesome colour, that looks mean as! X


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

sussexbythesea said:


> Superb colour and finish...very nice
> Peter


Thank you



AdamG said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > i love it! but i prefer the look of the audi badge on the front grill
> ...


Thank you , the grill is changed already



olibb said:


> What a great colour! :mrgreen: Any future plans?


Thank you , i want lots of changes for my car  : exhaust headers , delet Kat , X pipes , new remap , carbon ITG intake , this is what i have in my mind until now .



pr1nc3ss said:


> Just seen this! Awesome colour, that looks mean as! X


Thank you


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

New pictures with a dirty car  , my tail pipes are perfectly aligned and the grill :twisted:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

The best tail pipe ever


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder how will look my car with those tail pipes in heart shape :twisted:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW!!!!  That's an amazing colour!

Great work!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

What a difference it makes with the new grill fitted, Love it now


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

olds_cool said:


> WOW!!!!  That's an amazing colour!
> 
> Great work!


Thank you very much



JS53MES said:


> What a difference it makes with the new grill fitted, Love it now


I'm glad that u like it [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

New pictures with a dirty car  , my tail pipes are perfectly aligned and the grill :twisted:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That colour is awesome. 8)


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

malstt said:


> That colour is awesome. 8)


Thank you very much


----------



## Pppricey (Nov 12, 2011)

Predator said:


> more pics


You dirty rat!! That's looks awesome!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Pppricey said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > more pics
> ...


Thank u very much


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

When you fitting the turbo?
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> When you fitting the turbo?
> Steve


No offence but I would have thought your build has shown its basically a really dumb idea, the returns aren't there for the investment.

Think you could learn a thing from this paint job looks stunning.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > When you fitting the turbo?
> ...


I've learnt allot myself about this mod and I would certainly do it a different way next time..
I like the merc colour and maybe I will wrap mine in something similar next time round.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I like the merc colour and maybe I will wrap mine in something similar next time round.
> Steve


Would look good mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The world is your oyster when it comes to wrapping colours nowadays.
Seriously thinking about a 3 colour fade next time.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > When you fitting the turbo?
> > Steve


Steve i wanna turbocharge my TT , but i need time and serious money and i'm not 100% to do it , but i wanna try to make it arownd 300 HP (maybe more :twisted: ) aspirated that is my objective


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > When you fitting the turbo?
> ...


Thank you for your apreciation


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are ways and means of upping the bhp level, but that only shows once you have crossed the torque line, on a graph.
Increasing the bhp may have an adverse effect on the torque response ie bigger exhaust with no additional supporting mods.
The biggest bottleneck on the V6 is the inlet plenum, which is at the front of the proccess, then the head and cams, then exhaust. A decent map and supporting mods for your application will be the best option.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I am hoping that my stage 2 map , Modshack induction and Blueflame give a good improvement on standard


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> There are ways and means of upping the bhp level, but that only shows once you have crossed the torque line, on a graph.
> Increasing the bhp may have an adverse effect on the torque response ie bigger exhaust with no additional supporting mods.
> The biggest bottleneck on the V6 is the inlet plenum, which is at the front of the proccess, then the head and cams, then exhaust. A decent map and supporting mods for your application will be the best option.
> Steve


Thank you Steve 


neilc said:


> I am hoping that my stage 2 map , Modshack induction and Blueflame give a good improvement on standard


Keep me posted


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey,
I did some pictures after i change the antenna , the wheels and i paint the interior of the headlights


----------



## Martyn7836 (May 18, 2013)

what a brilliant colour poss the best paint job ive seen on a Audi


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Martyn7836 said:


> what a brilliant colour poss the best paint job ive seen on a Audi


Thank you ver much


----------



## slider955i (Sep 7, 2012)

Predator said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > TDI :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I wandered why the badge


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

slider955i said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


For fun )


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

This thing looks nuts, the paint and finish is incredible!


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the color


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like I have a brother in the funny blue club..

And painted inserts..

Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

We are one big family :lol:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

very cool picture


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

:twisted:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Pipercross Evo Induction kit


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Today i cut my hood , my air filter need some cooling so i use a scoop from a Nissan GTR , the result is great , and i like the air filter noise [smiley=dude.gif] , soon i will paint the hood ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mmmm its a marmite mod but does benefit out weight aesthetics..maybe
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Mmmm its a marmite mod but does benefit out weight aesthetics..maybe
> Steve


Is working , because the air is cooling my air filter that is inside an aluminium box


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

EBC Yellowstuff Pads


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

stuning car mate, 8) ,,,
but obviously you are needing my advice,,,,,, 1, get a roof spoiler and 2, either get some proper calipers on there or get those ones off and cleaned ( maybe even a wee grind ) and painted properly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lovely


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> stuning car mate, 8) ,,,
> but obviously you are needing my advice,,,,,, 1, get a roof spoiler and 2, either get some proper calipers on there or get those ones off and cleaned ( maybe even a wee grind ) and painted properly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lovely


thank you . soon i will change my calipers


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Today the car was prepared to be paint again , i will paint the hood , bumper and fenders. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Painted


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't help but think it would look better inline with the bonnet line perhaps.

Looks good though.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Can't help but think it would look better inline with the bonnet line perhaps.
> 
> Looks good though.


You have right , but i need it to be in the same angle with the filter [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Can't help but think it would look better inline with the bonnet line perhaps.
> 
> Looks good though.


 + me 2


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help but think it would look better inline with the bonnet line perhaps.
> ...


I didn't do that scoop for the look , his purpose is to cool the air filter housing .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, I / we understand that , but for all the difference it would have looked better square with the car ,,, nice car anyway !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You've done the best with what you've got.
Pity the bonnet webbing has hindered the lines as well.
I would have gone for a smaller scoop if possible.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

The finish car , i paint the fenders , the bumper , bonnet , smoked fender lights , and repaint the wheels in black matt.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> Yes, I / we understand that , but for all the difference it would have looked better square with the car ,,, nice car anyway !!


Maybe for you will look better , i like it this way and i think this is the most important , thank u for your appreciation


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> You've done the best with what you've got.
> Pity the bonnet webbing has hindered the lines as well.
> I would have gone for a smaller scoop if possible.
> Steve


Thank you Steve , i've done what i think is good and i like on my car , that is the most important


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

400 HP audi S3


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Like like like!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Like like like , yes of course , we all do , your car is lovely ,, but mate , you have not learned ,,,, I / we know it is your car and you must like it , BUt,, your vent is a little wrong , the forum has spoken , AND we are alwys right !!!!!! Now enjoy


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> Like like like , yes of course , we all do , your car is lovely ,, but mate , you have not learned ,,,, I / we know it is your car and you must like it , BUt,, your vent is a little wrong , the forum has spoken , AND we are alwys right !!!!!! Now enjoy


That is the reason why me/ we stay on this forum , allways will be a guy her to not agree or not like what u do , i like + or - posts , and until someone make a better vent i can't be agree [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

First step ...


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't see the pics?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no,, they used to be ok but now gone all photobucket !!!!!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> no,, they used to be ok but now gone all photobucket !!!!!


And now the pictures are back )


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Really nice colour, personally I preferred the old wheels, I think that they suited the car more.

(I can see the pics too 8) )


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the colour


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

My Exhaust , custom exhaust manifold , "Y" pipe and cat back


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some nice fab.
Reminds me of what mine used to look like..







[/URL]
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Steve , i'm happy because i will not use catalytic converter in this new exhaust system :twisted:


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

looks really nice with this red callipers , also nice married body with wheels nice and tidy , but i think will be perfect take off rear spojl


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i cant see any pictures of the brakes in situ,, why ???? love the exhaust fabrication , the welding looks neat, pureshield argon TIG,,  no MIG shit, :? ,,
incidentally, the welding plant you are using there,, nice machine, nice smooth arc , nice to use, but i blew one up today,, running at 225 amps for about 45 minutes , sweet as a nut then an almighty bang,, totaly fkd !!! back to shop with it ( i know you wont be using anything like 225,,, maybe 50 / 60 ??? )


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Almost finished


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

The new sound is amazing , i will make a video very soon


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

After the new remap the gearbox need an upgrade ,sport oil filter , new oil , new clutches , new valves for higher pressure and new bearings.

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Do you have more info on your DSG upgrade, specifically increasing the oil pressures..
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Do you have more info on your DSG upgrade, specifically increasing the oil pressures..
> Steve


The old valves are 18 ampere , the new one are 34 ampere , this all i know for sure .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info, is anybody offering this upgrade to the public.
I'm currently running a mk2 gearbox in my mk1 TT to try and achieve better performance.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know Steve , the guys that work on my car are pretty good , if i find more info i will tell you , the gear on your car is fron 3.2 FSI or 2.0 TFSI ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My box is from a 2008 3.2 but there was an upgrade to move some of the conventional controls on to Can Bus which I'm currently trying to overcome..
What does changing your solenoids achieve? Either there open or closed, what does current change..?
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I will ask the guys and tell you


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> My box is from a 2008 3.2 but there was an upgrade to move some of the conventional controls on to Can Bus which I'm currently trying to overcome..
> What does changing your solenoids achieve? Either there open or closed, what does current change..?
> Steve


Hey Steve , my upgrade valves are custom made by a guy here in Romania , he allready try them on an 600 HP golf 5 GTI APR build for dragracing and a golf 6 GTI build by REVO for dragracing


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

looks sharp with black alloys and red calipers , what breaks you have ?  
well done :roll:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

friktat said:


> looks sharp with black alloys and red calipers , what breaks you have ?
> well done :roll:


I have OEM calipers, EBC yellowstuff pads and EBC turbo groove brake discs , soon i will use brembo calipers


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Lies ..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I agree, unless the crossover points can be explained as it's usually 5200rpm.
Run needs some explanation and what is the correction factor of the dyno.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I change XYZ coilover suspension with a new Eibach Pro Street S inox made by KW .

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

My brake calipers are ready [smiley=dude.gif]

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

dude ive got to ask.. i have 6 pots waiting to be fitted (same caliper) to my V6 .. now your fittined a 4 pot to the rear aswell? have you done and master cylinder changes? as people have advised me not to get bigger rears dude to the pressure problems

also your graph from the remap, could it have been one of them VVT thingis ?


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

pcrepairmandan said:


> dude ive got to ask.. i have 6 pots waiting to be fitted (same caliper) to my V6 .. now your fittined a 4 pot to the rear aswell? have you done and master cylinder changes? as people have advised me not to get bigger rears dude to the pressure problems
> 
> also your graph from the remap, could it have been one of them VVT thingis ?


First i will use only on the front the 6 pot calipers , if the brake pedal will be hard to push i will change the master cylinder


----------



## Lilbil (Feb 5, 2012)

Sweeet :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Predator said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > dude ive got to ask.. i have 6 pots waiting to be fitted (same caliper) to my V6 .. now your fittined a 4 pot to the rear aswell? have you done and master cylinder changes? as people have advised me not to get bigger rears dude to the pressure problems
> ...


The brake pedal may have too much free play before biting.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't understand steve, my english is not so good


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

Love to see your work on your TT. It's getting better and better.

Steve means that your pedal doesn't do anything for the first 2 cm 's.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank u very much Peter


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Predator said:


> i don't understand steve, my english is not so good


Ti-a spus ca s-ar putea ca,cursa pedalei de frana sa fie mai lunga pana incepe sa franeze efectiv :wink: 
Chestia asta este destul de adevarata la cei care au facut modificarea la kit-uri mari de frana,fara sa modifice si pompa de frana,dar nu cred ca va fi cazul tau,avand stock un kit destul de mare.

De cat vor fi discurile de frana fata/spate?


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

hang your idols said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand steve, my english is not so good
> ...


Mersi de ajutor , engleza mea nu este foarte buna cand vine vorba de termeni mecanici , pe spate nu pun etrieri deocamdata , pe fata folosesc discurile standard de 334 cu adaptoare , daca simt nevoie o sa schimb pompa de frana cu una mai mare .. iti multumesc mult pentru traducere [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Nu ai pt ce :wink:

Nu va fi nevoie sa schimbi pompa de frana in cazul asta,ma gandeam ca poate pui discuri mai mari,de la 350mm in sus.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

hang your idols said:


> Nu ai pt ce :wink:
> 
> Nu va fi nevoie sa schimbi pompa de frana in cazul asta,ma gandeam ca poate pui discuri mai mari,de la 350mm in sus.


Nu e nevoie de discuri mari , lumea exagereaza aiurea cu franele , suprafata de franare la 334 este deajuns , pe spate poate o sa fac un upgrade la discuri de 288 sau 300 , cu toate ca nu este o necesitate


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

My car next to one of the most powerful Golf 6 in the world 680 CP și 622 Nm


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Next to 1500 HP Nissan GTR "Spartacus", 8.3 sec /281km/h on 400m


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I see Spartacus is breathing some magic fairy dust on yours..  
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> I see Spartacus is breathing some magic fair dust on yours..
> Steve


Yes maybe a huge turbine will grow on my engine  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Predator said:


> more pics


That is sorry to swear=f...ing awesome nice 1


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

love the colour  keep the good work up


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

wizzer14 said:


> love the colour  keep the good work up


Thank you [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

A crazy man


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

What the feck happend ? Why the hell would someone do that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

In Romania , the guy that did this is the owner of a tuning company and i was a customer to a tuning company that he think is a rival , i never meet him or speak with him.
I'm glad that my son was home and not in the car


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

Predator said:


> In Romania , the guy that did this is the owner of a tuning company and i was a customer to a tuning company that he think is a rival , i never meet him or speak with him.
> I'm glad that my son was home and not in the car


That is awful to do something like that to someone's car 

Yes Thankfully no one was hurt !

I hope you get it fixed soon  , i really like the look of your TT , the colour is amazing


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Ruscle said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > In Romania , the guy that did this is the owner of a tuning company and i was a customer to a tuning company that he think is a rival , i never meet him or speak with him.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I hope the culprit gets what they deserve..it's just not cricket..and a Vee as well..disgusting.
Steve


----------



## chrisbaker42 (Dec 3, 2013)

Vandalism of any kind makes my blood boil trouble being courts rarely take it seriously enough.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to see this bud. I believe in calmer...And that disgusting individual has got a brick coming to his face pretty soon in his lifetime. Glad your baby was not hurt in this pathetic act. And that they catch his ass. 

Damien.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sorry to see this bud. I believe in calmer...And that disgusting individual has got a brick coming to his face pretty soon in his lifetime. Glad your baby was not hurt in this pathetic act. And that they catch his ass.
> 
> Damien.


While being calmer is good... I believe in Karma  Hope you get it sorted soon because your car is gorgeous!


----------



## auditt8ntdi (Dec 12, 2013)

Omg ......wtf


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Preview ...


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

That dash retrim is stunning have you any other pictures of it please, how long did the patterns take to do, and then how long to actually trim, what material is it made of? Any information gratefully received.

Lovely job

Stevie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Steve , the material is Alcantara ,the patterns took to my friend 2-3 days to make them , i will post soon other pictures when tha car will be finish ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi mate,, just saw that about your car !!!!!!!!!!! what a bastard,, I hope he gets his just reward


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

roddy said:


> hi mate,, just saw that about your car !!!!!!!!!!! what a bastard,, I hope he gets his just reward


Thank you "roddy"


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Rear seat delete ...


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice rear delete, but can we see it in place, are you keeping the rear back rests in place or are you going to take them out? 
Nice big piece of alcantara there, well done lad!

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> Nice rear delete, but can we see it in place, are you keeping the rear back rests in place or are you going to take them out?
> Nice big piece of alcantara there, well done lad!
> 
> Cheers Stevie


Thank you , you will see the car finish soon , i don't like to use wood so i will keep the back rests and use them as a support


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm doing the opposite, on me delete, useing lots of wee bits of wood but no alcantra and taking the backrest out and putting in some cubby holes to hold stuff, once finished I will post up.

Cheers stevie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> I'm doing the opposite, on me delete, useing lots of wee bits of wood but no alcantra and taking the backrest out and putting in some cubby holes to hold stuff, once finished I will post up.
> 
> Cheers stevie


I'm very curious to see your work


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Another very nice piece trimmed up, are you going to do most or all of the interior, centre consul, door cards, boot sides etc, etc. My TT has had trim work and I am going to carry on with it but having a problem matching the grey alcantara material so may go over to black suade, thinking about the long centre consul next but it looks involved and fiddley. Are you doing the work yourself or have you a man on hand, it's expensive to do over here at the trimmers I've contacted so might try and learn how to do it myself.

Keep posting the pictures up cos it's great to see what your doing

Cheers stevie


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

What can you say....FANTASTIC COLOUR. Great post, thoroughly enjoyed reading it, came in late so some things said are a bit late. Great car, your work has been spot on and produced a masterpiece,


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank u very much guys , the interior will be 95% alcantara and the rest.... you will see the final result :lol: , al can i say is that u will not find a plastic trim on my car :lol


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely door card did you have to split it into pieces?

Some wee pictures of my seat delete









One big cubby hole









all the cubby holes









Nice and flat in the back









Full of bits and bobs









Close up

Love your retrim

Cheers Stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow , very nice work , i like it very much


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

outdoor stevie said:


> Lovely door card did you have to split it into pieces?
> 
> Some wee pictures of my seat delete
> 
> ...


Nice work was the gas strut lift trial and error to position correctly? Where did you get that part? Ikea or someplace else?


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

The gas strut is the sort that opens kitchen doors I got mine of the bay but any kitchen place or ikea has them, easy to position as it comes with instructions, you mount it depending on the angle that you want to open it to I went for just under 90 degrees

Cheers stevie


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

With that interior retrim (particularly on the dash/seats with the alacantara) you have done exactly what I have always wondered why no-one had done before! Looks brilliant, well done!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

RobLE said:


> With that interior retrim (particularly on the dash/seats with the alacantara) you have done exactly what I have always wondered why no-one had done before! Looks brilliant, well done!


Thank you very much , is very hard to work with alcantara because this material does not stretch


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you done the centre consul, if so can you post some pictures up please.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> Have you done the centre consul, if so can you post some pictures up please.
> 
> Cheers Stevie


I did my center consul , i use Flocking on it , i will put pictures soon


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## scotthamilton (May 13, 2014)

What a lovely TT, that interior is something else...really makes it look more special.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes lad, you should be very proud of all that you have done there, a lot of work, the dash and the doors look great and you have done away with all the plastic that is in the cabin, you must have gone through a big roll of alcantara well done.

Stevie


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> Yes lad, you should be very proud of all that you have done there, a lot of work, the dash and the doors look great and you have done away with all the plastic that is in the cabin, you must have gone through a big roll of alcantara well done.
> 
> Stevie


Thank you Stevie , the car is not finish yet ...


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

How did you make those carbon engine bay parts? Is it just a wrap?


----------



## Bennett101 (Apr 24, 2006)

WoW.......that has to be the best V6 I've ever seen. Definitely my favourite. I love the attention to detail, well done Predator ; ) you've created a work of art.

It's just a shame the wheels on the wrong side lol


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

peter139 said:


> How did you make those carbon engine bay parts? Is it just a wrap?


Those parts are made from carbonfiber , http://www.mcarbonparts.com/produse/products


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Bennett101 said:


> WoW.......that has to be the best V6 I've ever seen. Definitely my favourite. I love the attention to detail, well done Predator ; ) you've created a work of art.
> 
> It's just a shame the wheels on the wrong side lol


Thank you very much


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Ben81tt (Jul 4, 2014)

Love the pics, great colour choice. Wheels look great too.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Love the colour
Love the dash :wink:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Custom front lip spoiler...


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Predator said:


> more pics


 old thread i know but whilst sitting at work looking out the window at the horrible weather this car made me smile and reminded me of the toy i have parked outside and stirred up thoughts of what i want to do with mine
hope it does the same to the rest of you.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Great colour n v nice work.
What was the original et on the wheels? ( if you mentioned it already-my bad )


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you , the original et is 40


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like a new interior..apart from the knee pads.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Looks like a new interior..apart from the knee pads.. :roll:
> Steve


Is not finish yet Steve [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Predator said:


>


Looking good with a modern look, nice seat pattern as well


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Brakes upgrade ...


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

weekend fun ...


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh man, I just spend the last two hours reading through this thread, absolutely love the TT, it really does give a new V6 owner something to aim for!

I think if you upgrade anything else you'll have built an entire MK1 from parts!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you very much .


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Fun ...


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Party ....


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Where was the party? :roll:


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

In Bucharest


----------



## TT3-2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Loving the build mate!


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you very much [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Amazing looking tt [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Red seat belts


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandy said:


> Amazing looking tt [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thank you [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

